# Elevator vs. platform lift



## rktect 1 (Nov 3, 2009)

There is an existing restaurant (not operated for past 3 years) being remodeled that is about 4000 sq. ft., single story with a full basement about 3000 sq. ft. - no elevator.  The new owner/tenant wants to make it into another restaurant. The scope of work costs more than 15%  and less than 50% and more than $100,000 which requires vertical access when providing such access is not more than 20% of the reproduction cost. According to the Illinois accessibility code they are required to have an accessible elevator.  Obviously they do not want to put one in but I can not find anything that would allow them to not have an elevator.  But could they instead put in a platform lift under the section h1d or h1e found on page 46 of the 1997 Illinois accessibility code.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## atomahutna (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift

I'm not sure about the Illinois code, but the IBC would allow it when existing exterior site constraints makethe use of a ramp or elevatior infeasible (IBC 1109.7).  No definition for infeasible, so I suppose that gives you pretty wide lattitude.  They would still need an area of refuge(or whatever it's called now), since the lift doesn't qualify as an exit unless they want to install back-up power.

Tom


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift

What are they using the basement for?  Is the building sprinklered?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift

Under the IBC use exception 2 or reduce the basement to less than 3,000 sq ft. Does Illinois have similar lanquaqe?

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1.	An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2). This exception shall not apply to:

1.1.	Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;

1.2.	Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or

1.3.	Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).

2.	In Group A, I, R and S occupancies, levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces required by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> What are they using the basement for?  Is the building sprinklered?


No sprinklers.

We did make them close up and rate the walls for the stairways.

In the basement is a smaller kitchen (200 sq. ft.) than the first floor has and seating for 88 (1500 sq. ft.) with some storage (1000 sq. ft.), mechanical/electrical equipment room (200 sq. ft.) walk in coolers (300 sq. ft.), 2 ADA compliant bathrooms and an office (175 sq. ft.).


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Under the IBC use exception 2 or reduce the basement to less than 3,000 sq ft. Does Illinois have similar lanquaqe?1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.
> 
> At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.
> 
> ...


I think the use of the space as seating for patrons removes this section.  Thanks though.  Plus we amended section 11 out because in Illinois we have to follow the 1997 Illinois Accessibility Code.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> TJacobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> > What are they using the basement for?  Is the building sprinklered?


No sprinklers.

We did make them close up and rate the walls for the stairways.

In the basement is a smaller kitchen (200 sq. ft.) than the first floor has and seating for 88 (1500 sq. ft.) with some storage (1000 sq. ft.), mechanical/electrical equipment room (200 sq. ft.) walk in coolers (300 sq. ft.), 2 ADA compliant bathrooms and an office (175 sq. ft.).

Based on this I would say that an elevator is needed based on "seating for 88 (1500 sq. ft.)".  I'd say platform lift if it was for employee use only.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift

Agree the elevator would be required based on the use of the basement.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Elevator vs. platform lift



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the use of the space as seating for patrons removes this section.  Thanks though.  Plus we amended section 11 out because in Illinois we have to follow the 1997 Illinois Accessibility Code.

That's why we left in Chapter 11 when we went to the 2006 I-Codes...we could use the code most restrictive.


----------

